# jaguarundi



## Dagwood (Oct 1, 2007)

Anybody seen one of these cats in NW Florida. We had a members wife see what was identified by one of the long time members as a jaguarundi. Non native species that was introduced around Chiefland. Smaller than a cougar, bigger than a feral cat.

http://www.wotcat.com/Mammal/Jaguarundi/Puma/yagouaroundi.html


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Since I know virtually everything pertaining to the outdoors (ahem), a friend of mine came to me and said he saw a long-tailed cat, brownish in color, about bobcat sized, while driving a dirt road near the Tallapoosa river east of Montgomery, Alabama. He said the cat was just a few yards off the road just sitting there. He stopped to look at it, and said it continued to sit, giving him a chance to study it for a minute or two.

My guess was a jaguarundi, and together we did a search on the internet. When a photo of a jaguarundi popped up, he said, "THAT'S IT!" without hesitation.


----------



## Eglinhunter (Apr 1, 2012)

About 8 years ago two turkey hunters on Eglin got one on video. The face looked like a monkey. Both of them could of shot it but didn't know what it was or if leagle to shoot.


----------



## p3bowhunter (Feb 20, 2008)

One of me and my dads neighboring land owners off of Wallace lake has seen it in person and has trail camera pictures of it. Definitely at jag-cat


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

I saw a dark long tailed cat a little bigger than a good sized bobcat in Walnut hill, my hunting buddy had seen one in the same general area.


----------



## jpwalnuthill (Feb 12, 2010)

*cat*

These were taken in Walnut Hill. Cannot tell that the cat has long tail in the daylight picture. Night pictures tell a different story.


----------



## Duncan (Oct 1, 2007)

I live in Orange Beach next to the State Park. A few years ago while they were performing a controlled burn in the park my wife and daughter saw one strolling from our dumpster back to the park. Since then there have been sightings by others in our neighborhood. Dark colored and about Bobcat size but with long bushy tail and a smallish head. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

jpwalnuthill said:


> These were taken in Walnut Hill. Cannot tell that the cat has long tail in the daylight picture. Night pictures tell a different story.


While I dont discount the fact that there may be different species of cat in the woods of NW Florida, all three of these pics look like a regular bobcat.


----------



## jpwalnuthill (Feb 12, 2010)

MikeG said:


> While I dont discount the fact that there may be different species of cat in the woods of NW Florida, all three of these pics look like a regular bobcat.


I have lived between Barrineau Park and Walnut Hill for the last 60 years. I have killed several Bobcats and have seen numerous others and have never run across one with a tail that is long. But there always a first time I suppose.


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

jpwalnuthill said:


> I have lived between Barrineau Park and Walnut Hill for the last 60 years. I have killed several Bobcats and have seen numerous others and have never run across one with a tail that is long. But there always a first time I suppose.


 
I dont see a long tail in any of those three pics.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

That first pic looks like a bobcat, but I do see a long tail in the second pic.


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

MrFish said:


> That first pic looks like a bobcat, but I do see a long tail in the second pic.


 Looks like a weed or limb to me in the second pic blending in with a bobcat butt. Just an illusion!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

MikeG said:


> Looks like a weed or limb to me in the second pic blending in with a bobcat butt. Just an illusion!


I zoomed in and it sure looks like it has that swoop to it. Maybe not, but the first and third are 100% bobcat.


----------



## jpwalnuthill (Feb 12, 2010)

MikeG said:


> Looks like a weed or limb to me in the second pic blending in with a bobcat butt. Just an illusion!


Another picture taken at the same time. The stick must have moved also when it moved it's head.


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

When I zoom in I can see some small thin branches off the closest bush in line with the tail. It makes it look like a long tail. Bobcat...


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

Buddy saw one in Jackson north yesterday morning. He texted me "just seen a weird ass animal, looked like a long raccoon with a long tail" I texted "jaguarundi" he googled it and texted back "that's it".


----------



## nastukey (Aug 8, 2012)

A cat in the hand is worth two pictures of an unidentified cat that all indicators suggest is an ordinary bobcat. Shoot em all...they don't belong here.


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

nastukey said:


> A cat in the hand is worth two pictures of an unidentified cat that all indicators suggest is an ordinary bobcat. Shoot em all...they don't belong here.


From the guy who cries when someone kills a rattlesnake.


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

Sorry looks like a stick to me. It can be whatever.


----------



## deadbatteries (Dec 6, 2011)

Bobcats can have tails as long as 18". They are not very common but neither are bearded turkey hens. :thumbsup:


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

I saw 3 jaguarundis yesterday. They were running with 2 black panthers. They were chaising a wild buffalo North of hwy 4. I know what I saw so don't tell me I'm crazy. It definitely was a buffalo they were chasing. I had plenty of time to get a picture but my cell phone with an mophie extended battery case that usually last 3-4 days had just ran out of power and died.


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

Are you sure it was a wild buffalo or just a regular buffalo


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Grassflatsfisher said:


> I saw 3 jaguarundis yesterday. They were running with 2 black panthers. They were chaising a wild buffalo North of hwy 4. I know what I saw so don't tell me I'm crazy. It definitely was a buffalo they were chasing. I had plenty of time to get a picture but my cell phone with an mophie extended battery case that usually last 3-4 days had just ran out of power and died.


well so!! I seen four once and they had a rabbit in their mouths that I shot with a slingshot and when I snatched my rabbit out if it's mouth one of them looked at me and i swear he said whaaaaaat? and then one tried to bite me but i did a "matrix" move on him and barely got away!!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## nastukey (Aug 8, 2012)

skullmount1988 said:


> From the guy who cries when someone kills a rattlesnake.


This coming from the guy who completely misrepresented everything I have ever mentioned about killing rattlesnakes. Perhaps I was not clear enough....I was referring to killing all the exotic cats because they do not belong here. Any wildlife officer or biologist in the state would recommend the same if they have any concept of ecolological preservation.


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

nastukey said:


> This coming from the guy who completely misrepresented everything I have ever mentioned about killing rattlesnakes. Perhaps I was not clear enough....I was referring to killing all the exotic cats because they do not belong here. Any wildlife officer or biologist in the state would recommend the same if they have any concept of ecolological preservation.


And just why exactly do cats not belong here?


----------



## nastukey (Aug 8, 2012)

skullmount1988 said:


> And just why exactly do cats not belong here?


What do you mean by cats? If you are referring to bobcats or florida panthers than they absolutely belong here but exotic cats to which I referred specifically is a completely different situation. The issue with jaguarandi(sp?) as well as all other invasive exotics is they have no natural predators and with that you have the potential for competition for food resources with native species. The same would apply to the pythons in the Everglades or kudzu which has been referred to as the vine that ate the south.


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

nastukey said:


> A cat in the hand is worth two pictures of an unidentified cat that all indicators suggest is an ordinary bobcat. Shoot em all...they don't belong here.


So bobcat belong here? Or shoot em all? I'm confused.


----------



## nastukey (Aug 8, 2012)

skullmount1988 said:


> So bobcat belong here? Or shoot em all? I'm confused.


So read all my posts on this thread and stop being a jerk. How's that?


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

nastukey said:


> What do you mean by cats? If you are referring to bobcats or florida panthers than they absolutely belong here but exotic cats to which I referred specifically is a completely different situation. The issue with jaguarandi(sp?) as well as all other invasive exotics is they have no natural predators and with that you have the potential for competition for food resources with native species. The same would apply to the pythons in the Everglades or kudzu which has been referred to as the vine that ate the south.



Please list a natural predator of the bobcats and panthers besides humans....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> Please list a natural predator of the bobcats and panthers besides humans....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Swamp ape.


----------



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> Please list a natural predator of the bobcats and panthers besides humans....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bigfoot.....


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

zombies....duh!


----------



## nastukey (Aug 8, 2012)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> Please list a natural predator of the bobcats and panthers besides humans....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had a more thorough answer to this but I lost it when the forum logged me out so this will have to do.

The last time I checked humans are not considered natural predators of anything. Show me the writings to conflict this and I will stand corrected.

Many, many years ago panther, bear, and redwolf were fairly common here in the southeast. 

Panther and bobcat kittens were likely predated on the larger predators listed above. 

By no means am I suggesting they were a staple of the diet but knowing that bear are omnivores they will pretty much eat anything that provides them nourishment. A bear or panther that is hungry enough could very well take on an unsuspecting mother in an attempt to get at her young. 

Furthermore, bobcat kittens are quite small and I would imagine some of the larger birds of prey could take one as well.

Coyotes are also a potential predator of young bobcats as well.

I would recommend "Where the wild things were" by William Stolzenberg.

You have a great evening!!!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I am biologically natural, and I predate... So hence -I am a "natural predator"....................haha I don't have any idea what I'm talking about! What was the question again?

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

nastukey said:


> I had a more thorough answer to this but I lost it when the forum logged me out so this will have to do.
> 
> The last time I checked humans are not considered natural predators of anything. Show me the writings to conflict this and I will stand corrected.
> 
> ...



The way I see it, all this is speculation. Well to me it is, you may think it's fact. And let's be honest here, we don't have an over abundant population of predatory cats and dogs in our area, none of them have natural predators to keep in check, so I doubt one more small cat would hurt.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nastukey (Aug 8, 2012)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> The way I see it, all this is speculation. Well to me it is, you may think it's fact. And let's be honest here, we don't have an over abundant population of predatory cats and dogs in our area, none of them have natural predators to keep in check, so I doubt one more small cat would hurt.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Call it what you want.....speculation....or whatever. The truth of matter is invasive exotics add nothing positive to the situation from an ecological standpoint. Whether it is one exotic or 100 it is still to many. Unfortunately, the "it doesn't matter" attitude that permeates our society is the reason we have at least 100's of invasive exotics running around or growing rampant here in the southeast. Don't worry I don't expect you to care.


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

nastukey said:


> Call it what you want.....speculation....or whatever. The truth of matter is invasive exotics add nothing positive to the situation from an ecological standpoint. Whether it is one exotic or 100 it is still to many. Unfortunately, the "it doesn't matter" attitude that permeates our society is the reason we have at least 100's of invasive exotics running around or growing rampant here in the southeast. Don't worry I don't expect you to care.


Is there anything you don't know?


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

nastukey said:


> The truth of matter is invasive exotics add nothing positive to the situation


 there is a lot of truth in that statement and it can apply to several scenarios. If I ever become an "invasive exotic" and can no longer add anything positive, I hope I will have the good sense to move on

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## nastukey (Aug 8, 2012)

skullmount1988 said:


> Is there anything you don't know?


Tons of stuff. Does it intimidate you that someone might know somewhat more than you about a particular topic? 

I am not bragging or boasting with what I said. 

If someone wants to talk car mechanics, engineering, construction, or a host of other topics I am man enough to admit that I do not know much about that. 

How about you?

As for the other jokers on this thread...I can appreciate your attempt at humor, sarcasm...or whatever you want to call it. Some of them are in fact pretty funny. 

As for my posts on this thread and others all I have wanted to do is bring something to the table.....that's it, nothing more, nothing less!!!

Have a great evening!!!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Mr Tuckey, you do seem to be a wealth of info but need to tweak your "people skills" just a bit. Now don't get mad... You don't have to agree with everyone but you should respect others opinions - even if you think they are incorrect. Heck I'm ten times smarter than anybody else on here but I try to dumb myself down so that I can effectively converse with everyone. Lol! You see that little "lol" I threw in there?. That makes an offensive comment funny and keeps you from appearing "abrasive". Most people here are interested in conversation and the opinions of others. Nobody's really looking for an expert to answer all their questions. Please don't take this the wrong way or hurt my feelings. I'm just trying to be helpful. Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## nastukey (Aug 8, 2012)

Try'n Hard said:


> Mr Tuckey, you do seem to be a wealth of info but need to tweak your "people skills" just a bit. Now don't get mad... You don't have to agree with everyone but you should respect others opinions - even if you think they are incorrect. Heck I'm ten times smarter than anybody else on here but I try to dumb myself down so that I can effectively converse with everyone. Lol! You see that little "lol" I threw in there?. That makes an offensive comment funny and keeps you from appearing "abrasive". Most people here are interested in conversation and the opinions of others. Nobody's really looking for an expert to answer all their questions. Please don't take this the wrong way or hurt my feelings. I'm just trying to be helpful. Lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


Abrasive? Someone asks me a question...I give them a response and I am abrasive? 

Yet on many of the threads I have started or commented I have been referred as being full of BS among other very derogative comments and I am the one being abrasive. 

In a conversation I overheard between two gentlemen recently, one said to the other "you know you don't hold back...you really tell it like it is". The second gentleman responded "Yes, the way I see it if you do not want to remain in a perpetual state of ignorance than please do not ask me a question". 

I would have to agree.

BTW, tell me how one really "tweaks" there "people skills" on an internet forum? Don't worry, you don't really have to answer that question because I would just as soon see this forum die. Oh, the word die is probably a bit abrasive. LOL!! 

Have a great evening!!!


----------



## nastukey (Aug 8, 2012)

nastukey said:


> I would just as soon see this forum die.


That should be "thread" instead of "forum"....what it is worth....LOL!!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I stand corrected. My apologies if I offended you. It just seemed that everyone was giving you grief and I tried to use a little humor to lighten it up and enlighten you as to why it seems that you end up playing defense for most of the game.

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Edited.... Don't want to fight an impossible battle.


----------



## Az-Vic (Jan 7, 2012)

I always get tickled at these little internet dustups. I have to side with tuckey on this, for Ive always wondered how someone can, with any intellectual honesty, make an argument that an incorrect or ignorant opinion is just as valid as an informed and correct opinion?
I always try not to toss out my thoughts or opinions, unless Im pretty sure I know what Im talking about, and I always assume others are of like mind, but the more one uses the internet, that mistaken assumption becomes clear.


----------

